# Love new shampoo



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was in Unleashed (boutique shops owned by Petco) and saw Naturally Green Tropiclean shampoo and decided to try it. With winter mess (SNOW) outside wanted something whitening so I got the once called White Coat Awapuhi Shampoo - soap free. Read ingredients since I have allergies and all seemed pretty good and natural. Well, I can't believe how soft and clean his coat is with it.:chili::chili: It makes such a great lather, which my Les Pooches didn't and his hair is as soft as silk and he isn't matting as much. No itching or scratching from it either. I have used it twice and just love it. I will probably use it every other shampoo or so because of whitening but love it so much.:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the Luxury 2 in 1 Papya shampoo by Tropiclean - it's a shampoo and conditioner combined. Might have to try the Naturally Green one too...thanks for the heads-up! It's nice to be able to pick up a shampoo locally instead of ordering everything on line :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation Sue!  I'm almost done with Yeager's Earthbath so I'll definitely give Tropiclean a try next!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Naturally Green Tropiclean shampoo. Read ingredients since I have allergies and all seemed pretty good and natural. Well, I can't believe how soft and clean his coat is with it.:chili::chili: It makes such a great lather, which my Les Pooches didn't and his hair is as soft as silk and he isn't matting as much. No itching or scratching from it either. I have used it twice and just love it. I will probably use it every other shampoo or so because of whitening but love it so much.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the recommendation. The store close to home does have that exact shampoo. Will sure be something I will try if/when the time for a new shampoo comes  I tried a new one on my malts recently (Dr. Harvey's all Natural shampoo) that I loved. So for now, we are sticking with this. But that will be a plan B... thank you for recommending!



Snowbody said:


> (*SNOW*)


"Yes Auntie Sue? Did you call me?" - Snowy (a.k.a Snow for short)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad you found something you like! I have heard good things about the Tropiclean Awapuhi Whitening shampoo (mediocre reviews on their other products, though) and have thought about trying it sometime. Right now I'm trying out the Nature's Specialties Aloe Bluing shampoo (I use the rest of their line & love everything) but I've only used it once so I can't say how it is yet...I do know it's a super gentle whitening shampoo, though, compared to say...CC White on White. Our regular Petco carries the Tropiclean line, I didn't know they had more boutique-style stores!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been using Tropiclean's *Hypo-Allergenic Puppy and Kitten* shampoo on Karli and LOVE this shampoo too. I also like it better than the Les Poochs. I have been using Les Pooch creme rinse with the Tropiclean shampoo and like this combo. Another plus with the Tropiclean shampoo is that Karli is so nice and white afterwards that I don't think I'm going to have to use a whitening shampoo with it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

vjw said:


> I've been using Tropiclean's *Hypo-Allergenic Puppy and Kitten* shampoo on Karli and LOVE this shampoo too. I also like it better than the Les Poochs. I have been using Les Pooch creme rinse with the Tropiclean shampoo and like this combo. Another plus with the Tropiclean shampoo is that Karli is so nice and white afterwards that I don't think I'm going to have to use a whitening shampoo with it.


I used the puppy one on Aolani when he was younger, but now I use it just on his paws since we still had some of that and the papaya one left. WE love those products too and will also look into the White Coat Awapuhi Shampoo that Sue recommended as one of his body shampoos as well as the paw bath from Spa Lavish (same company) that Pat recommended in another thread. Love this place, we get so many good recommendations. We are also loving the Pure Paws too :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue I am wondering does the PetSmart stores carry the shampoo? I need to try it on the girls


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jotting this one down on my notepad! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue I am wondering does the PetSmart stores carry the shampoo? I need to try it on the girls


 

I'm not Sue, but I bought mine at PetSmart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's available in a lot of pet supply stores and places like Petco and Petsmart and the price was very reasonable


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sue! I went and bought a bottle today and I also got the oatmeal rinse from tropiclean to follow. I am very excited to use them this weekend, but I'm sure Aolani not so much, though I think he will be happy with the results once he sees that he has less static and that his skin is not as dry so he won't itch as much. I also picked him up a frozen yogurt from there as a treat while he's watching football


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue
I also bought tropiclean few weeks ago and LOVE it. I got the puppy hypoallergenic one. I found it at amazon for 7.50 for 20 oz. I bought 2 at that price since my store sold for 13.50 same one. I bought the spa lavish face scrub and tropiclean vanilla conditioner. His coat is so soft and white. And smell awesome too. I have to use a medicated shampoo every few times for Sami itching. So this is a treat. They all shipped from petco. Amazon has alot pet items as Free ship and u can find good deals and look for the free gifts too on some items. You can get a gallon if u want.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I love it ..smells lovely too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been using the Tropiclean Awaphui White for years and love it. Sue, even if you don't want to use it every time as an all over shampoo, you can still use it on dirty feet. I keep a bottle of it mixed up and ready to use and use it on feet at every shampoo for the cutdown dogs who run and play in the yard. And use it about once a month as an all over shampoo.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! I'm loving the result too Sue! Today was Aolani's bath day so I made sure he got extra dirty on our walk today - well actually, he took it upon himself, he just loves to help LOL. Anyway, we used the Awaphui shampoo followed by the Tropiclean Med Oatmeal rinse (to help with the static he has these days) and I'm loving the results so far. He's also letting me use the blow drier on him now (thanks to someone who had suggested placing the drier on a towel while I brush him) and he especially loves it when the drier is facing his butt LOL, but don't tell him I mentioned any of that here. So with the new shampoo, conditioner and drier he looks great today and his hair is not flying all over the place


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that others are liking this shampoo. I used to think his hair was soft and wonderful but this one was a real game changer and I think he's matting less. I'm still using the Les Pooches Conditioner, since I have it, but might look into the rinse.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

just bathed Sam again with our new* Tropiclean.*.shampoo.*.

I LOVE :wub:THIS PRODUCT*......


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I'm so happy to hear that others are liking this shampoo. I used to think his hair was soft and wonderful but this one was a real game changer and I think he's matting less. I'm still using the Les Pooches Conditioner, since I have it, but might look into the rinse.


Sue,
I love the Spa Lavish Conditioner I bought from Tropiclean/Spa Lavish (must be same company). It's 'Nourish Vitamin Conditioner' (Vanilla/White Ginger). I dont need to use it every time as Sammie is still so young and very soft without one. So I use it every 2nd bath and not a lot. It goes a LONG way on him. But the fragrance and has A, B5 & E too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll have to give it a try. Thanks! I rarely use whitening shampoos but Lady's coat is really looking cream colored.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

vjw said:


> I'm not Sue, but I bought mine at PetSmart.


 

Actually it was Incredipet and not PetSmart where I bought my shampoo. I went to PetSmart to buy Tropiclean conditioner and they didn't have Tropiclean products. What a goof! :brownbag:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this the one you guys are talking about?

Amazon.com: Tropiclean Awapuhi White Shampoo 20Oz: Kitchen & Dining

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Jules -- that's not the container that mine came in. Here's the Petco link. That's where I got it:
TropiClean Natural Awapuhi White Coat Dog & Cat Shampoo at PETCO


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Hey Jules -- that's not the container that mine came in. Here's the Petco link. That's where I got it:
> TropiClean Natural Awapuhi White Coat Dog & Cat Shampoo at PETCO


Super!!

Thanks! Jules


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of going to Petco and get the Awapuhi ...but I'm wondering if it already contains a conditioner or do you get something else for that??

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I didn't even realize it had conditioner in it. :smilie_tischkante: I use some of the conditioner I already have...I think it's Les Pooches so using that up. Maybe I don't need to?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just went a bought a couple of bottles .... yes, the conditioner is built in. I got it on sale, as the local Petco is closing. :angry:

OT: I do not understand all of these landlords in this economy .... they keep raising the rents, and so many little strip malls are now sitting empty. Makes me mad.

I also got a bottle of the D-mat detangler spray.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the answer....My Macy get so stressed in the bath ...I like to get her done quickly...so doing an extra step in her bath is just awful for both of us...Nice to know that with this shampoo I won't have to.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to say I love this shampoo!! And the spray-on detangler too!!

Poppy has been bathed with it twice now and he is sooooo soft, and it smells so good. :wub:

The major advantages (IMHO) is that there's no watering down, and it has the bulit-in conditioners. And the detangler spray is not heavy! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I just bought the Tropiclean Luxury 2 in 1 shampoo with conditioner, can't wait to try it on Yeager! He's been itching after bath even though we use the Earth Bath anti-itch shampoo, I hope the conditioner will make him feel better.


----------



## benjsmom (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought the Awapuhi shampoo this weekend and use it yesterday and I thought I loved his old shampoo until I tried this! I think I will be taking it to his groomers so they can use it on him too.


----------

